# and the Winner is...........



## ScottM

My Wixey Type 2 is consistently .1 off but I think that's good enough for me. I may have to check out the Capri at some point. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

with all these boxes, you have few that are dead on and few way off and or close enough.it's always a roll of dice what you get.I agree. as long as you are always off by same amount then it's ok. but you get different reading each time then it's a guessing game.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist

I have the Wixey type 2 and have been completely satisfied with it's accuracy. I bought it after my old wixey bit the bag after getting flooded back in August. My new one seems every bit as accurate and dependable after I zero it in.
Definitely a keeper at $29


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

yes i was surprised the one i got is 0.3 off especially when my super old one is still 100%. i wanted to keep it since i got it on sale for less than 25 but not this one. at some point i may have to give it another try. for now i have the Capri.it's accurate and i can read the display.
like i said roll of the dice.


----------



## JimDaddyO

.... and here I am still using squares and drafting triangles in conjunction with the old eye balls to set mine. I am so far behind the times….lol.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

you're in good company.Norm never had to use any of these electronic toys.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

don't tell me that I just ordered 1 yesterday …..LMAO


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Wixey or Capri ? I'm sure most Wixey's are within 0.1 if not dead on.In my case, I returned the Wixey and kept the Capri


----------



## GR8HUNTER

well 0.1 is close enough for me …........LMAO


----------



## ssnvet

So, just out of curiosity, how do you know that you square isn't off and the Capri is reading 0.2 deg off?

In my experience, it's very common to have a square that's off by a tenth or more.

I have half a dozen squares in my shop and only one that passes muster when I check it square by scribing a line off a straight edge, then flipping the square and scribing another line off the same edge on top of the original line, and comparing the two lines. Any angle between the two scribed lines is exactly double the error in the square.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

everything is referenced off of rare calibrated EJB square and ECE. i have 5 squares total ( not from India or china) and two woodpecker triangles. these are not kept in shop or toolbox to get banged around. they are kept indoor in temperature controlled environment. they sleep in their own 12 inch padded boxes in a do not enter room which has two remote monitoring cameras and a time lock and alarm as well. I can only upload 3 pictures. I assure you these boxes get tested with all squares. 
that is a curse of having OCD when it comes to accuracy.
but besides all this fanaticism, if you use two boxes on same square and you get two different readings then you know for sure it's off.


----------



## ssnvet

> if you use two boxes on same square and you get two different readings then you know for sure it s off.
> - Routerisstillmyname


Ahhh… but which one? That's the trick question ;^)


----------



## jimintx

Dang. This is an un-nerving thread. I was always just like JimDaddyO - I was happy with my triangles and straight edges.

Then, after watching videos, and reading Lumberjocks, I felt I was getting behinder and behinder, and decided to order a Wixey WR365. I should have it Monday.

Now I hope it was a good idea, and not a disappointment in the making.


----------

